# Options for large (15"-18") Lemur-type touchscreen controller in 2020 (now 2021)?



## rgames (Jan 9, 2020)

I've been using a Galaxy View since it came out in 2015 and it's great but it uses Android 5.1 and I'm running into compatibility issues with some apps I'm trying to add (e.g. Eventide H9 app). My entire studio is built around a custom Lemur app designed for that tablet and it's the perfect size/shape/fit for that but I don't want to put another tablet in there just to run other apps. Plus the battery is dead and it seems like Lemur is basically dead as well (though showing some signs of life the last few months, maybe?).

Samsung released a Galaxy View 2 a few months ago but you can't buy it anywhere except from Samsung and it comes with LTE for AT&T at a cost of $740. The original Galaxy View was only $350 because it was WiFi only.

So what are the other options out there? I'm not seeing anything in the 15" - 18" size range that runs Android. I'm not married to Android, so iOS is an option but not at typical iOS prices...! Plus I think the largest iOS device is 12" or so. I'm also willing to dump Lemur but I'm not sure what else has that kind of functionality other than writing my own code.

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## John Longley (Jan 9, 2020)

I use the largest Huion pen tablet, it works great. The cintiq pro is amazing, but twice the money. For a smaller screen I prefer a pen for accuracy as when I tried a raven I found 27" was sometimes stilll too small with fingers.

The large cintiq 24 has multi touch as well fwiw and there are options from Huion and Cintiq from 15-24 ish.

Not sure if that helped.


----------



## rgames (Jan 9, 2020)

OK - the Cintiq and Huion are pen-sensitive monitors for Win/Mac, correct?

I'm looking for something that's a touchscreen that'll run Android/iOS apps.

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## John Longley (Jan 9, 2020)

rgames said:


> OK - the Cintiq and Huion are pen-sensitive monitors for Win/Mac, correct?
> 
> I'm looking for something that's a touchscreen that'll run Android/iOS apps.
> 
> ...


Apologies for missing that part. I know Huion supports android on some of the screenless control units but cintiq rolled this out. I expect Huion to follow suit soon. Might be worth following if interested. 









Wacom's New 13-Inch Drawing Tablet Gives Android Fans the Apple Pencil Experience


It took a couple of iterations to get it right, but the Apple Pencil 2 turned the iPad into an excellent creative tool. But now Android users can hopefully get a similar artistic experience from their mobile devices with Wacom’s new One tablet—the first from the company to support connectivity...




gizmodo.com


----------



## rgames (May 31, 2021)

Resurrecting this thread because my Galxy View is dying...

Anyone running a large (15"+) tablet w/Lemur or equivalent? If so, what tablet?

I've seen something like what I'm using in some Hans Zimmer YouTube videos - does anyone know what that is? Looks like some kind of touchscreen with custom software. Also looks like it's buttons only.

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## edhamilton (Aug 17, 2021)

bumping this. looking for same


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 17, 2021)

Hans and other RCP composers typically use a touchscreen monitor hooked up to a Windows machine running custom software, sending program changes over the network.
The Dell P2418HTE is a current popular model for touchscreen.

You can replicate that setup with the new version of TouchOSC, which will work on PC, Mac, Android, and iOS.
For Galaxy View alternatives, there's not many options apart from maybe the HP Slate 21.
Though I'd be more tempted to get a cheap Windows tablet and use touch OSC (or an android emulator if lemur was essential)


----------

